# PC zu teuer?



## iFly738 (1. April 2014)

Hallo Leute

Ich habe mir in einem alten Chat schonmal ein PC zusammengestellt,

System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4670k
Laufwerk: LG GH24NSB0 24x6x DVD-RW
Mauspad: Sharkoon 1337
Tastatur: Sharkoon Tactix Gaming USB Tastatur
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 770
Maus: Sharkoon Fire Glider Laser (schwarz)
Bildschirm: LG 27EA73LM 68,6cm LED-Monitor
Gehäuse: Sharkoon T28 (blau)
Festplatte: Seagate ST1000DM003
CPU Kühler: Alpenföhn K2
Mainboard: Gigabyte Z87X-D3H
SSD: Crucial CT240M500SSD1 240GB
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4GB (1600MHz)

Netzteil (habe ich) BeQuiet 480W Straight Power E9

Meine Frage ist jetzt, wo ich da eventuel sparen könnte (falls möglich) sonst egal
Der Bildschirm USW kann auch wegbleiben.


----------



## DirtyJacob (1. April 2014)

Wenn dir übertakten egal ist, wäre ein i5 4570 die bessere Wahl... Ansonsten kann man Pc Teile wirklich günstig und noch in sehr guten Zustand gebraucht kaufen... Da kann es einem egal sein ob sie schonmal in einem anderen Pc waren, solange sie einwandfrei funktionieren.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Beim Gehäuse einen Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 nehmen. RAM 1333mhz und ansonsten ein Xeon Set nehmen


----------



## Oozy (1. April 2014)

Sparen kannst du überall. Worauf du verzichten kannst, musst du entscheiden. Ich würde aus Preis-/Leistungssicht eine R9 280X der GTX 770 vorziehen, da sie etwas günstiger zu haben ist. Der Kühler könnte auch später gekauft werden, wenn denn übertaktet wird. Als Gehäuse kannst du auch das Cooler Master N300 nehmen etc


----------



## DirtyJacob (1. April 2014)

Wenn du auf unzählige Anschlüsse, eine bessere Übertaktbarkeit und eventuell mehrere Grafikkartenslots verzichten kanns, wäre in H87 Mainboard deutlich günstiger!


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

Gehäuse ein Coolermaster N300,
Grafikkarte eine Asus R9 280X DCU2, wenn gerade günstiger.


----------



## iFly738 (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Also OCen will ich nicht (also den I5 4670)


----------



## iFly738 (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

reichen den 3,4 GHz aus???
Ich kenne mich damit nicht aus. D:


----------



## tsd560ti (1. April 2014)

Damit kannst du auch eine r9 290 betreiben und 3,6 Ghz sind mit dem 4570 drin.


----------



## DirtyJacob (1. April 2014)

Die Taktrate sagt nicht allzu viel aus... Aber ich lann dir sagen, dass der Prozessor in aktuellen Spielen auf jeden Fall ausreicht, dagegen schneidet auch noch ein Amd mit 5 Ghz schlechter ab


----------



## 98romi (1. April 2014)

3,4 GHz sollten eigentlich locker ausreichen


----------



## facehugger (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



AWR4Fi schrieb:


> Ich würde aus Preis-/Leistungssicht eine R9 280X der GTX 770 vorziehen, da sie etwas günstiger zu haben ist.


An 10 Talern wird`s doch wohl nicht scheitern *@TE*: wenn du nicht unbedingt ocen willst, könntest du (wie schon erwähnt) einen i5-4570 samt H87-Mobo nehmen. Da reicht auch ein günstigerer 25€-Freezer gut aus.

*Wenn* du der CPU die Sporen geben willst, "tuts" auch der Brocken 2. Jener macht auf meinem i7-4770k im PC-Alltag eine sehr gute Figur Achja, hier noch was zur Prozzi-Performance:


Intel Xeon E3-1230 v3 im Test (Seite 5) - ComputerBase
die Haswells liegen in Front, bei sehr guter Effizienz...

 Gruß


----------



## iFly738 (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

für bissher alle spiele


----------



## iFly738 (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

ich nehme dnn denn i5 4670. Mit welchem Mainboard?


----------



## facehugger (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Der i5-4570 reicht für`s daddeln sehr gut aus (siehe Link in Post 12). Viel wichtiger ist eh eine potente Grafikkarte, wie die GTX770/R9 280X... PS: den i5-4670 kannste dir sparen, den Unterschied merkst *du* nicht, nur dein Geldbeutel

Gruß


----------



## 98romi (1. April 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> ich nehme dnn denn i5 4670. Mit welchem Mainboard?



Wenn irgendwann mal der 4570 keine Spiele mehr schafft, schafft sie auch der 4670 nicht mehr.


----------



## iFly738 (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ok danke!


----------



## iFly738 (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

welches mainboard für den i5 4570?


----------



## facehugger (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> welches mainboard für den i5 4570?


Kannst eins von diesen nehmen:


Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASUS H87-Pro (C2) (90MB0E90-M0EAY5) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
ASRock Fatal1ty H87 Performance (90-MXGQ30-A0UAYZ) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## grenn-CB (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Beim Gehäuse einen Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 nehmen. RAM 1333mhz und ansonsten ein Xeon Set nehmen


 
 Das Gehäuse ist Geschmackssache und das T28 ist schon ein gutes Gehäuse.



iFly738 schrieb:


> ich nehme dnn denn i5 4670. Mit welchem Mainboard?



Lohnt sich nicht, nimm lieber einen Core i5 4570 oder einen Xeon E3-1230v3, als Mainboard kannst du das GA-H87-HD3 nehmen.


----------



## facehugger (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Beim CPU-Kühler reichen da folgende dicke:


Prolimatech Basic 65 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Raijintek Themis (0P105255) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A (100700558) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## iFly738 (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ok danke, dass ihr euch so bemüht!


----------



## 98romi (1. April 2014)

Statt dem 120 M würde auch der kleinere 90 M gehen.


----------



## iFly738 (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ich will aber auf der den Kompletten FSX + Tausende von Add-ons installieren, deswegen


----------



## facehugger (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



98romi schrieb:


> Statt dem 120 M würde auch der kleinere 90 M gehen.


Nuja, der kleinere Propeller des 90M muss für die gleiche Förderleistung schneller drehen wie der größere Bruder, was ihn lauter zu Werke gehen lässt. Daher wäre ich schon für ein Modell mit 120mm-Luffi...

Gruß


----------



## 98romi (1. April 2014)

facehugger schrieb:


> Nuja, der kleinere Propeller des 90M muss für die gleiche Förderleistung schneller drehen wie der größere Bruder, was ihn lauter zu Werke gehen lässt. Daher wäre ich schon für ein Modell mit 120mm-Luffi...
> 
> Gruß



Im Endeffekt ist es egal, welchen man nimmt, habe nur mal gehört, dass der Lüfter des 120 M bei einigen Exemplaren "rattern" (oder so ähnlich) würde.


----------



## iFly738 (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ja baer ich brauche so viel GB


----------



## Monsjo (1. April 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Ja baer ich brauche so viel GB



Es wurde über den Kühler diskutiert, was hat der Speicher damit zutun? Vor allem welchen Speicher?


----------



## iFly738 (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Achso weil ich rede von der SSD


----------



## Monsjo (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ne, die passt.  
Hast du sonst noch Fragen?


----------



## facehugger (1. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



98romi schrieb:


> Im Endeffekt ist es egal, welchen man nimmt, habe nur mal gehört, dass der Lüfter des 120 M bei einigen Exemplaren "rattern" (oder so ähnlich) würde.


Ich hab mal gehört, das man mit AMD-Grakas höchstens Youtube-Videos gucken kann Zudem gibt es ja auch andere Kühler wie den Thermalright...

Gruß


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

System:
CPU: Intel Core i5 4570 oder den Intel Xenon (ihr müsste entscheiden icjh kenne mich nciht aus)
Laufwerk: LG GH24NSB0 24x6x DVD-RW
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 770
Gehäuse: Cooler Master N300
Festplatte: Seagate ST1000DM003
CPU Kühler: ???????????   (weiß nicht welchen)
Mainboard: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3
SSD: Crucial CT240M500SSD1 240GB
RAM: Crucial Ballistix Sport 2x4GB (1600MHz)

Netzteil (habe ich) BeQuiet 480W Straight Power E9

So fehlt da was oder kann ich da irgendwo sparen?


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

Wenn du sparen willst den i5. Sonst kannst du überall sparen, dann haste halt einen schlechteren PC.


----------



## facehugger (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> CPU Kühler: ???????????   (weiß nicht welchen)


Ich hab dir doch 3 Stück gepostet, da kannste eigentlich würfeln Ich würd da nach Verfügbarkeit/Preis gehen... Wenn dir Kabelmanagement beim Netzteil nicht sooo wichtig ist, kannste auch das E9 nehmen:


be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
wieder gespart und reicht für das geplante Sys immer noch dicke PS: nimm den i5-4570.

Gruß


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ich will den Pc aufjedenfall sau Gut haben (im budget) und den kühler weiß ich nicht (sagt mir welchen ihr genommen hättet) und das Netzteil habe ich schon.


----------



## facehugger (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> und das Netzteil habe ich schon.


Stimmt, stand ja im Startpost Dann nimm beim Freezer diesen:


Prolimatech Basic 65 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Gruß


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Danke
Ich glaube jetzt sind meine fragen alle geklärd
ich melde mich wieder!


----------



## the.hai (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

lol, ich wollt grad p/l mäßig ne 280x empfehlen, da seh ich, dass die grad auf identischen preisniveau sind.

seit wann das denn?


----------



## Cinnayum (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Seit die AMD bei den Coin-Minern in der Gunst vorne liegen, haben die im Preis aufgeschlossen und sind dazu kaum verfügbar.

Außerdem hat AMD gelernt und vollbringt jetzt das gleiche Kunststück wie Nvidia, alten Ramsch nach der Umbenennung 20% teurer zu verkaufen als vorher.

P/L-Tipp wäre eine gebrauchte GTX680 aus dem MP hier. Ich glaube im Moment ist keine drin, aber die gehen für um die 200€ raus.

Die restliche Zusammenstellung ist jetzt schon hart an der "zu günstig" Grenze. Da würde ich keine Abstriche mehr machen.
Fürn 10er mehr bekommt auch glaube ich auch schon 2TB Festplatten. Da würde ich nochmal suchen an deiner Stelle.


----------



## xNathanelx (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ich fass noch mal eben zusammen:

CPU: I5-4570 ~160€ o. Xeon 1230 v3 ~205€
GPU: MSI GTX 770  ~270€ o. Asus r9 280x DirectCU II ~250€ o. Saphire r9 290 Tri-X ~370€
SSD: Crucial m500 240 GB ~90€
HDD: Seagate Barracuda 1TB, sata III ~50€
RAM: Crucial Ballastix Sport 2x4Gb (1600Mhz) ~55€
MB: Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3 ~80€
Gehäuse: Zalman Z9 USB 3.0 ~55€ o. Cooler Master N300 ~35€
CPU-Kühler: Prolimatech Basic 65 ~25€ 
Laufwerk: LG Electronics GH24NSB0 ~12€


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Wie kommst du auf die Gigabyte 770? Die MSI Gaming 770 wäre besser.


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ich meien eig,. auch die MSI GTX 770 und das gehäuse ist das Cooler Master


----------



## xNathanelx (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> Ich meien eig,. auch die MSI GTX 770 und das gehäuse ist das Cooler Master


 korrigiert


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

 achso
Und kann ich eigentlich gleichgute sachen zum billigerem preis bekommen?


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

Nein, du bekommst jetzt das Maximum für dein Geld


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ok dann ist jett erstmal alles geklärt


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

Dann viel Spaß mit dem Rechner.


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Jo,
glaubst du bis zum Juni passiert noch was mit den Preisen, der Hardware, der spiele, usw.?
weil ich erst im juni 3.000€ bekomme


----------



## -Neo- (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ein rechner der jetzt 800 Euro kostet und X leistet wird das wohl auch noch im Juni tun. So viel spannend neues wird es in 2014 wohl nicht mehr geben. Haswell Refresh und Haswell E stehen an, Nvidia bringt neue Karten auf den Markt die man ja angeblich mit dem neuen "Wundertreiber" garnicht kaufen braucht, bis AMD ne neue Kartenreihe bringt wirds wohl Ende des Jahres sein wenn dieses Jahr da überhaupt was passiert und bei AMD Prozessoren wird es wohl auch keine Neuigkeiten geben die Intel irgendwie gefährlich werden.
Insofern ists relativ egal wie Du es handhabst der Unterschied wird nur im Zeitpunkt, der Verfügbarkeit und vielleicht +- 50 Euro liegen.
Das einzige worauf es sich vielleicht lohnt zu warten sind die neuen Intel Chipsätze


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ok danke


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

xNathanelx mit dem Mainboard was du aufgeschrieben hast stimmt auh was nicht, weil ich das Gigabyte H87-HD3 genommen habe
http://www.amazon.de/Quiet-Dark-Roc...TF8&qid=1396448848&sr=8-7&keywords=cpu+kühler
kann ich auch den cpu-kühler nehmen???


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Erst fragen wo man sparen kann und dann einem teurerem und unnötigem Kühler fragen?


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Warte mal, das Mainboard was er aufgeschrieben hat ist teurer (deswegen habe ich das korrigiert)
Und den CPU Kühler (hätte ich glaube ich vorherr sagen sollen) soll möglichst von be quiet sein, weil die leise sind.


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Die anderen sind genauso leise.


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

achso (aber der sieht so klein aus deswegen) 
also gibt es einen guten leisen billigen von be quiet?


----------



## the.hai (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

der dark rock ist völlig übertrieben/zu teuer^^



facehugger schrieb:


> Beim CPU-Kühler reichen da folgende dicke:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wenns unbedingt BQ sein muss, warum auch immer...

http://geizhals.de/be-quiet-shadow-rock-2-sr1-bk013-a969963.html


----------



## Rosigatton (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Produktvergleich be quiet!

Die sind zwar auch oversized, aber


----------



## the.hai (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



Rosigatton schrieb:


> Produktvergleich be quiet!
> 
> Die sind zwar auch oversized, aber


 
der slim ist bei nur 1,5€ ersparnis nun wirklich keine option.


----------



## xNathanelx (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> xNathanelx mit dem Mainboard was du aufgeschrieben hast stimmt auh was nicht, weil ich das Gigabyte H87-HD3 genommen habe
> http://www.amazon.de/Quiet-Dark-Roc...TF8&qid=1396448848&sr=8-7&keywords=cpu+kühler
> kann ich auch den cpu-kühler nehmen???


 
Tippfehler  ist korrigiert ^^.
Den Kühler kannst du nehmen, aber nur wenn du für Optik mehr geld ausgeben willst, ohne für dich relevante Vorteile


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ich möchte auch, dass der Gut aussieht.


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Und wie kann ich auf dieser seite 2 produkte vergleichen???


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Die Produkte markieren und auf "vergleichen" drücken.


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

achso danke!
einfach den url kopieren???


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Was willst du denn jetzt genau wissen? 

Nein, nicht dir URl kopieren sondern wenn du bspw. Kühler vergleichen willst hier alles markieren was du willst und am Ende die Produkte suchen, die du vergleichen willst: CPU-Kühler Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

achso danke!
Welchen CPU Kühler soll ich nehmen???
1. be quiet! Shadow Rock Pro SR1 (BK011)
2. be quiet! Dark Rock 2 (BK015)


----------



## the.hai (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



the.hai schrieb:


> der dark rock ist völlig übertrieben/zu teuer^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...



als antwort muss ich mich wohl selbst zitieren^^


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Nein ein von den beiden, die ich aufgeschrieben habe aber danke


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Schmeiß dein Geld aus dem Fenster, entscheide selbst.


----------



## the.hai (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

wozu so ein dicker kühler, wenn kein OC betrieben wird?

ich würd einen der beiden nehmen. die sind maßlos überdimensioniert, aber hey^^

Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A (100700721) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Thermalright Macho 120 Rev. A (100700721) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

sieht dann so aus:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ok ich nehme den!
Danke


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Und was für eine Tastatur unter 50€?


----------



## der pc-nutzer (2. April 2014)

Das Cherry MX Board 3.0 zum Beispiel


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

sry habe was vergessen (wenns geht soll die auch leuchten)


----------



## Rosigatton (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Wie wäre es denn mit einer mechanischen ?

Produktvergleich Func KB-460, USB, DE, Gigabyte Aivia Osmium, MX-Red, USB, QPAD MK-80 Pro Gaming Keyboard MX-Brown, PS/2 & USB, DE, Cooler Master CM Storm Quickfire TK, Cherry MX-Red, USB, DE (SGK-4020-GKCR1-GR) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

was heißt mechanisch?


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. April 2014)

Schau dir das mal an:

http://www.computerbase.de/forum/showthread.php?t=896502


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

aber die tastaturen kosten über 50€


----------



## Rosigatton (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Dafür halten die auch wenigstens 50 x länger als eine "normale" 

Normale mit Beleuchtung : Fujitsu KB910 Keyboard, USB, DE (S26381-K562-L420) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Die günstige Sharkoon Nightwriter kann ich leider nicht empfehlen, weil die Tasten schon nach nem knappen Jahr durchsichtig werden und einige hakeln...


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

ALTER!!!!!
Der PC kostet nur 818,40€!!!!!
mit maus und mauspad
(falls ich mich nicht verrechnet habe)

System:
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Macho 120
Maus: Sharkoon FireGlider
Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3
Gehäuse: Cooler Master N300
CPU: I5 4570
Laufwerk: LG GH24NSB0
RAM: Crucial (8GB) 2x4GB (1600MHz)
SSD: Crucial CT240M500SSD1
Grafikkarte: MSI GTX 770
Festplatte: Seagate ST1000DM003
Mauspad: Sharkoon 1337

Ist da alles bei (Tastatur habe ich) und ist der so gut oder soll ich da was aufbesser (der pc soll so schon ein paar jahre bleiben.


----------



## Monsjo (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Da fehlt ein Netzteil


----------



## CL4P-TP (2. April 2014)

Klassiker 

Das e9 mit 450 oder 480W.


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ich habe schon ein Netzteil aber sry D: (Be Quiet Straight Power E9 480W)
WTF ---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsC0zntKjag


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ich habe hier soeine Wärmeleitpaste liegen --> Alpenföhn Schnee Kanone ist die gut?


----------



## the.hai (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> WTF ---> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SsC0zntKjag


 
was is daran besonders? frischen windows auf ner feinen ssd und alles richtig an treiber und schon gehts fix. dazu noch im bios die unnötigen tests im post deaktivieren und schnell isser oben.


----------



## iFly738 (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

alter!!!

Ist diese Alpenföhn Schnee kanone gut?
Und kann/soll ich die Grfaikkarte OCen?


----------



## Rosigatton (2. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Joa, die Paste kannst Du nutzen.

Klar kannst Du die Graka ocen, bringt aber meistens nicht sooooviel .


----------



## iFly738 (9. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Wenn der PC denn da ist ist der so gut, und wielange reichter der wohl aus im berreich Spiele?

System:
CPU Kühler: Thermalright Macho 120
Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3 Mainboard Sockel LGA 1150
CPU: I5 4570
Laufwerk: LG GH24NS ATA/SATA
RAM: Crucial 8GB 2x4GB 1600MHz
SSD: Crucial CT240M500SSD1 240GB
Grafikkarte: MSI NVIDIA GeForce GTX770
Gehäuse: Cooler Master N300
Festplatte: Seagate ST1000DM003 1TB
Maus: Sharkoon FireGlider Schwarz
Mauspad: Sharkoon 1337

Netzteil (habe ich schon): BeQuiet Straight Power E9 480Watt
Fehlt da was? (Tastatur habe ich)


----------



## Monsjo (9. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ein Prolimatech Lynx reicht auch. 

Und wie lange der hält kann keiner sagen. Aber erstmal solltest du keine Probleme haben.


----------



## Rosigatton (9. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Mit dem i5 und der 770 auf jeden Fall ziemlich lange


----------



## grenn-CB (9. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Bei der MSI GTX 770 ist doch sicherlich die TwinFrozr Gaming gemeint oder?


----------



## iFly738 (9. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

JO natürlich


----------



## grenn-CB (9. April 2014)

Dann passt das ja so, das kann bestellt werden.


----------



## Ramarus (9. April 2014)

the.hai schrieb:


> was is daran besonders? frischen windows auf ner feinen ssd und alles richtig an treiber und schon gehts fix. dazu noch im bios die unnötigen tests im post deaktivieren und schnell isser oben.


Wie deaktiviert man das ?


----------



## the.hai (9. April 2014)

Jeden controller, den man nicht braucht deaktivieren. Z.b. den extra sata controller. Genaueres müsste man boardspezifisch raussuchen.


----------



## iFly738 (15. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Bei dem CD Lufwerk welches soll ich da nehmen?
Geht das LG GH24NS Retail Schwarz???


----------



## Monsjo (15. April 2014)

Klar, das kannst du nehmen.
Aber eigentlich reicht auch das billigste was du findest.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (15. April 2014)

Ist egal  

Ja kannst nehmen.


----------



## iFly738 (15. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ok danke!


----------



## iFly738 (26. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Nochmal zum Kühler.
Den Thermalright Macho oder den Thermalright True Spirit 120M???


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Der True Spirit reicht aus.


----------



## Adi1 (26. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Kühler.
> Den Thermalright Macho oder den Thermalright True Spirit 120M???


 
 Da reicht der True Spirit locker.


----------



## iFly738 (26. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Auch wenn ich alle Einstellungen z.B. bei Battlefield 4 oder spielen, ohne das die CPU bei voller leistung abschmiert????
Weil ich werde sehr viel FSX spielen mit allen Grafikaddons und Flugzeugen,... und da könntet dann die Flüge auch mal 5stunden lang werden


----------



## Adi1 (26. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich alle Einstellungen z.B. bei Battlefield 4 oder spielen, ohne das die CPU bei voller leistung abschmiert????
> Weil werde sehr viel FSX spielen mit allen Grafikaddons und Flugzeugen,... und da könntet dann die Flüge auch mal 5stunden lang werden


 
 Aber sicher doch.


----------



## Rosigatton (26. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Der True Spirit 120M bringt mal eben 620 Gramm auf die Waage , der reicht wirklich völlig locker, kannst Du Onkel Adi schon glauben 

Ich habe den auch schon verbauen dürfen, ist wirklich ein klasse Teilchen


----------



## Monsjo (26. April 2014)

Ich habe den auch bald. 
Bin gespannt auf den Kleinen.


----------



## iFly738 (27. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ok 
Und ist die MSI 770 eine Single GPU????!!!!


----------



## Rosigatton (27. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Natürlich ist die GTX770 eine Single-GPU 

Dual-GPUs wären z.B. : 

PCIe mit GPU (nVIDIA): GTX 690
PCIe mit GPU (AMD/ATI): R9 295X2


----------



## iFly738 (27. April 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Danke, weil der FSX (Flight Simulator X unterstützt nur Single GPU`s 
Und mein alter PC ist wieder heil, weil ich neuen RAM von nem Freund bekommen habe 
Aber ich hole mir trotzdem nen neuen PC


----------



## iFly738 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Welche CPU ist besser (für den FSX) (PREIS EGAL!!!)
I5 4570 vs. I5 3750k???


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Würde den Core i5 4570 nehmen die sind nämlich beide gleich schnell, den 3570K könnte man aber übertakten aber ist auch veraltet, da sollte man den Core i5 4670K nehmen.


----------



## Rosigatton (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Der 4570 oder besser noch der 4670K übertaktet auf ~ 4,5 GHz.


----------



## iFly738 (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

ok!!!


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. Mai 2014)

Der 4570 ist @ stock schneller da höhere Leistung/Mhz.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Mai 2014)

Das nennt man IPC......


----------



## Monsjo (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



badboy997 schrieb:


> Das nennt man IPC......


 
Und du willst uns erzählen, dass das jeder weiß?

Ich sage einfach Protaktleistung und fertig, versteht dann auch jeder.


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ich würde sagen mehr Leistung pro Kern, das sollte eigentlich verständlich sein.


----------



## Monsjo (4. Mai 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Das wäre mir wieder zu ungenau.


----------



## CL4P-TP (4. Mai 2014)

Ist doch immer dasselbe gemeint.


----------



## iFly738 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

So Leute!
Am 22.6.2014 bekomme ich das Geld für den Computer.
Und ich will den PC ungerne selber zusammenbauen.
Also habe ich beschlossen (wie mein Freund) den PC zusammenzustellen und ihn komplett zu bestellen.
Auf alternate.de und ich barcuhe jetzt hilfe bei dem Netzteil (also könntet ihr auf die seite mal gehen dann auf pc Konfigurator und dann Netzteil auswaählen???) 
Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Keinen Konfigurator nutzen. Die taugen nichts.


----------



## iFly738 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Warum??? Mein Freund hat das auch gemacht


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Und was für ein Netzteil hat er drin?


----------



## iFly738 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Das rote oben (das unterste von den 3en)


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Was?
Keine Ahnung was du meinst.
Kannst du einen Link geben?


----------



## Monsjo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> Warum??? Mein Freund hat das auch gemacht


 
Weil der Konfiguratior für die Tonne ist.


----------



## iFly738 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ja hier ---> Hardware bei ALTERNATE | Grafikkarten, CPU, NAS, SSD kaufen


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Klappt nicht.



			
				Alternate schrieb:
			
		

> Der Artikel ist zur Zeit leider nicht verfügbar.


----------



## iFly738 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Hääää dann geh mal einfacjh auf die Seite dann auf PC-Konfigurator und dann auf Netzteil drücken


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ich hoffe er hat sich nicht das Aerocool mit 700 Watt gekauft.


----------



## iFly738 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Doch :|


----------



## Monsjo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Und wegen dem Scheiß solltest du den Konfigurator nicht nutzen.  

Muss es Alternate sein?


----------



## iFly738 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Nein ich möchte das es wenig kostet und das ich den PC nicht selber zusammen bauen muss


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



iFly738 schrieb:


> Doch :|


 
Ach du Schreck.   

Ist das gleiche Zeugs was HEC schon bei den Cougar Netzteilen verbrochen hat.



iFly738 schrieb:


> Nein ich möchte das es wenig kostet und das ich den PC nicht selber zusammen bauen muss



Bestell doch bei Hardwareversand.


----------



## iFly738 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Kannst du Link schicken ???


----------



## iFly738 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Welches Gehäuse???
Aerocool Syclone II black/blue, ATX, ohne Netzteil
ODER
Aerocool Strike-X Advance - black, ATX, ohne Netzteil
(SOLL AUCH COOL AUSSEHEN)
Und welches Netzteil (be quiet)


----------



## iFly738 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

ne warte mal 
1. Welche Grafikkarte???
MSI GTX 760 oder 770
2.
Welchen CPU-Kühler


----------



## grenn-CB (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Von dem Aerocool Syclone II rate ich auf jeden Fall ab, habe es mal letztens da gehabt da es ein Bekannter hatte und das ist von der Qualität her den Preis es nicht wert, da es sehr billig verarbeitet ist und sich klapprig anfühlt.


----------



## Legacyy (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Wie sieht denn die Konfig nochmal aus?

Graka keine von beiden. Lieber die hier:
HIS Radeon R9 280X iPower IceQ X² Turbo Boost Clock, 3GB GDDR5, DVI, HDMI, 2x Mini DisplayPort (H280XQMT3G2M) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Gehäuse zur Auswahl:

1 x BitFenix Merc Alpha (BFC-MRC-100-KKX1-RP)
1 x BitFenix Merc Beta (BFC-MRC-100-KKX2-RP)
1 x BitFenix Comrade schwarz
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x BitFenix Outlaw USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-OLW-100-KKNKS-U3)
1 x BitFenix Outlaw USB 3.0 weiß (BFC-OLW-100-WWNR-U3)
1 x Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW)
1 x Sharkoon Nightfall U3
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz/gold
1 x BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 schwarz/rot
1 x Antec Three Hundred Two (0761345-15320-1)
1 x BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz mit Sichtfenster (BFC-SNB-150-KKW1-RP)
1 x Corsair Carbide Series 300R (CC-9011014-WW)
1 x Cooltek Antiphon silber, schallgedämmt (600045770)
1 x Cooltek Antiphon schwarz, schallgedämmt (600045760)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 schwarz/rot mit Sichtfenster
1 x BitFenix Ronin Core (BFC-RON-300-KKXSK-RP)
1 x Corsair Carbide Series 300R mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011017-WW)
1 x BitFenix Raider (BFC-RDR-300-KKN1-RP)
1 x Corsair Carbide Series 330R, schallgedämmt (CC-9011024-WW)
1 x BitFenix Ronin mit Sichtfenster (BFC-RON-300-KKWSK-RP)
1 x Fractal Design Arc Midi R2 mit Sichtfenster (FD-CA-ARC-R2-BL-W)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Arctic White, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-WH)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Black Pearl mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-BL-W)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 2 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (NXDS2BW)
1 x Fractal Design Define R4 Arctic White mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (FD-CA-DEF-R4-WH-W)
1 x Corsair Obsidian Series 450D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011049-WW)
1 x Lian Li PC-7HWX schwarz mit Sichtfenster
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 weiß mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (NXDS1WW)
1 x Nanoxia Deep Silence 1 schwarz mit Sichtfenster, schallgedämmt (NXDS1BW)
1 x Corsair Obsidian Series 750D mit Sichtfenster (CC-9011035-WW)
1 x Corsair Special Edition White Graphite Series 600T mit Sichtfenster (CC600TWM-WHT)
1 x Corsair Obsidian Series 650D mit Sichtfenster (CC650DW)


----------



## iFly738 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ok danke 
Aber bitte ein GTX Frafikkarte und nochwas:
Auf der Seite ist alles voll teuer


----------



## iFly738 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

So Letzte Frage:
1. Eine Geforce Grafikkarte wenns geht
2. Welchen CPU Kühler???


----------



## Monsjo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ist bei Alternate so.


----------



## Legacyy (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

CPU Kühler für welche CPU ????

Und Alternate ist halt n mieser, überteuerter Laden...


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*



Legacyy schrieb:


> Und Alternate ist halt n mieser, überteuerter Laden...


 
Mies ist der nicht. Der Service ist schon ganz gut und der Zusammenbau ist recht professionell. Kostet halt alles und das bezahlst du eben bei den Komponenten mit.
Was Zusammenbau angeht ist Hardwareversand eher schlecht.


----------



## iFly738 (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ich bin auf hardwareversand und der cpu kühler für den i5 4570
Und welche Grafikkarte (die GTX770 ist bischen zu teuer)


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Nimm die AMD R9 280X von Sapphire.
Hardwareversand baut eigentlich nur den Boxed Kühler ein.


----------



## Monsjo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Bitte einmal posten was bestellt werden soll.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (4. Juni 2014)

Warum keine AMD?


----------



## Monsjo (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Das weißt du doch, AMD hat keine guten Grafikkarten, die Treiber sind nicht zu gebrauchen, spielen kann man damit auch nicht und sie verbrauchen viel mehr Strom.


----------



## Threshold (4. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

AMD ist halt beschissen.


----------



## iFly738 (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ok wartet ich habe den PC zusammengestellt:
CPU: I5 4570
Mainboard: Gigabyte H87-HD3
RAM: 8GB Crucial Sport 2x4GB
Gehäuse: Aerocool Strike-X Advance - Black Edition
Grafikkarte: BRAUCHE ICH NOCH (GTX770 ist bischen zu teuer (und nur Geforce BITTE))
Netzteil: ???????
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB
SSD: Crucial M500 120GB
CPU-Kühler: ??? 
Laufwerk: LG DH18NS schwarz

Tastatur: Sharkoon Nightwriter oder A4Tech X7  (welche?)
Maus: Sharkoon Fireglider

Betriebssystem: Windows 7 Home Premium 64Bit


----------



## Monsjo (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Na, welcher Freund hat dir von AMD abgeraten? Oder brauchst du die exklusiven Funktionen wirklich?


----------



## Legacyy (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Bitte den Mülleimer gegen was anständiges tauschen:

1 x BitFenix Merc Beta (BFC-MRC-100-KKX2-RP)
1 x BitFenix Merc Alpha (BFC-MRC-100-KKX1-RP)
1 x BitFenix Comrade schwarz
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)
1 x BitFenix Neos schwarz (BFC-NEO-100-KKXSK-RP)
1 x BitFenix Neos weiß (BFC-NEO-100-WWXKW-RP)
1 x Enermax Ostrog schwarz/weiß (ECA3250-BW)
1 x Enermax Ostrog schwarz (ECA3250-B)
1 x Cooler Master N300 mit Sichtfenster (NSE-300-KWN1)
2 x BitFenix Outlaw USB 3.0 schwarz (BFC-OLW-100-KKNKS-U3)
1 x BitFenix Outlaw USB 3.0 weiß (BFC-OLW-100-WWNR-U3)
1 x Fractal Design Core 2500 (FD-CA-CORE-2500-BL)
1 x Corsair Carbide Series 200R (CC-9011023-WW)
1 x Zalman Z11 Plus
1 x Sharkoon Nightfall U3
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz (BFC-SNB-150-KKN1-RP)
1 x BitFenix Shinobi schwarz/gold
1 x BitFenix Shinobi USB 3.0 schwarz/rot
1 x Antec Three Hundred Two (0761345-15320-1)
1 x BitFenix Shadow (BFC-SDO-150-KKXBR-RP)


----------



## Aldeguerra (5. Juni 2014)

GTX 770 entweder von Gigabyte (hab ich selbst, bin sehr zufrieden), MSI Twin Frozr wird hier sehr oft empfohlen, oder von Gainward Phantom oder Inno3D Herculez! Preislich bei 260-300 EUR.
Netzteil be quiet! Straight Power oder Dark Power Pro mit mindestens 450/500 Watt.


----------



## Legacyy (5. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ach ja Netzteil:
Produktvergleich LC-Power Gold Series LC9550 V2.3 500W ATX 2.3, be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W ATX 2.4 (E9-450W/BN191), Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C, 450W ATX 2.4 (0761345-07700-2/0761345-07701-9) | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (6. Juni 2014)

Warum keine AMD? Wenn du mir sinnvoll begründen kannst warum es keine AMD sein darf, dann bin ich echt begeistert (die Kommentare von Monsjo und Treshold waren sarkastisch zu interpretieren, aber ich hoffe dass du das weißt^^). Besonders wenn die GTX 770 zu teuer ist, gibt es nur die 760 zur Auswahl und die bietet für den Preis einfach nur eine beschissene Leistung. Glaub mir, die R9 280X ist echt  Da du erwähnst hast, dass du viele Add-Ons benutzen wirst, wird dir der 1GB extra VRAM der 280X wahrscheinlich auch zu gute kommen. Wenn du noch mehr Geld sparen willst, wäre es auch möglich zu einer R9 280 zu greifen. Ich würde jedoch die R9 280X nehmen  Folgende würde ich bei kleinem Budget empfehlen:  http://geizhals.de/powercolor-radeon-r9-280x-turboduo-oc-axr9-280x-3gbd5-t2dhe-oc-a1041437.html http://geizhals.de/vtx3d-radeon-r9-280x-v2-vxr9-280x-3gbd5-2dhev2-a1052167.html http://geizhals.de/msi-r9-280x-gaming-3g-v277-053r-a1013429.html   Nimm diesen CPU-Kühler, der reicht dicke aus: Prolimatech Lynx Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland   Und warum muss es ein BeQuiet-Kühler sein? Wäre nett wenn du diese Fragen beantworten könntest, da ich echt gerne wissen würde von wo diese Tendenzen denn genau kämen.   Nimm keine ''alte'' M500. Nimm die neue Version: Crucial MX100 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland für ein besseres Preis-/Leistungsverhältnis nimm die etwas größere: Crucial MX100 256GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT256MX100SSD1) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland  Wenn noch Fragen 
bestehen, gerne stellen


----------



## Aldeguerra (6. Juni 2014)

Nvidia Fanboy... *hust* 
(mehr muss man nicht sagen)


----------



## iFly738 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ok Leute ich möchte doch noch ein bischen sparen :| 
Also hänge ich jetzt zwischen der:
MSI N750TI
oder eine GTX 660?????


----------



## grenn-CB (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Die GTX 660 wäre von der Leistung her die bessere Wahl, aber wie gesagt hat AMD da zurzeit das bessere Angebot in dem Budget.


----------



## iFly738 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ja die 660 von welcher firma????


----------



## iFly738 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Und reicht der THERMALRIGHT True Spirir 90M Rev.A für den I5 4570 aus ???im bis zu 15h betrieb?


----------



## Rosigatton (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Der 90M ist schon okay und würde auch für 15h Betrieb ausreichen, ich würde trotzdem den nur wenig teureren Thermalright True Spirit 120 M (BW) Rev.A nehmen 

Und ich würde dir statt der 660 diese empfehlen : ASUS R9270-DC2OC-2GD5 DirectCU II OC

Wenn Du trotzdem unbedingt eine Nvidia willst : ASUS GTX660-DC2OCPH-2GD5 DirectCU II OC


----------



## iFly738 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

So leute ich schreibe jetzt nochmal das ganze System auf:

CPU: Intel Core i5-4570 Box, LGA1150
Mainboard: ASRock H87 Pro4, Sockel 1150, ATX / Gigabyte H87-HD3, ATX / ASRock B85M Pro4, Sockel 1150, mATX   WECLHES???
Arbeitsspeicher: 8GB-Kit Crucial Ballistix Sport Series DDR3-1600, CL9
Gehäuse: Cooler Master N300, ATX-Midi-Tower, schwarz, ohne Netzteil
Grafikkarte: ASUS GTX660-DC2OCPH-2GD5 DirectCU II OC 216mm, GeForce GTX 660, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort
Netzteil: be quiet! STRAIGHT POWER CM BQT E9-CM-480W 80+Gold
Festplatte: Seagate Barracuda 7200 1000GB, SATA 6Gb/s
SSD: Crucial M500 120GB SATA 6GB/s 6,4CM (2,5") 7mm
CPU-Kühler: HAB KEIN MÜSST MAL AUF HARDWAREVERSAND GUCKEN WELCHE ES GIBT UND MIR DANN SAGEN (DANKE)
Laufwerk: LG DH18NS schwarz bare SATA II

Tastatur: Sharkoon Tactix Gaming Keyboard
Maus: Sharkoon FireGlider Optical
Betriebssystem: OEM Microsoft Windows 7 Home Premium 64-bit inkl. Vorinstallation

So das wars


----------



## iFly738 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Welches Mainboard uns welchen CPU-Kühler???


----------



## grenn-CB (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Wurde schon bestellt?
 Wenn nicht dann sollte man noch so einige Sachen ändern, die ich dann auch gleich erwähnen werde sobald ich weiß ob es schon bestellt wurde oder nicht.


----------



## IluBabe (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Da ist noch optimierungsbedarf, seh ich genauso.


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Da kann man noch ordentlich was rausholen aus dem Budget, ist so eher suboptimal.

Gruß


----------



## iFly738 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: PC zu teuer???*

Ok ist nochnicht bestellt  dann schißt mal los!


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juni 2014)

Die GTX 660 ist sehr langsam und für die geschwindigkeit viel zu teuer, außerdem sind H97 und i5 4590/4560 schon raus, der Nachfolger der SSD (MX100) ist auch schon raus und das E9 ist viel zu groß für den Rechner.

Ich stell dir mal was zusammen.

1 x Toshiba DT01ACA  1TB, SATA 6Gb/s (DT01ACA100)
1 x Crucial MX100 128GB, 2.5", SATA 6Gb/s (CT128MX100SSD1)
1 x Intel Core i5-4460, 4x 3.20GHz, boxed (BX80646I54460)
1 x Crucial Ballistix Sport DIMM Kit  8GB, DDR3-1600, CL9-9-9-24 (BLS2CP4G3D1609DS1S00/BLS2C4G3D169DS3CEU)
1 x Sapphire Radeon R9 270 Dual-X, 2GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail (11220-00-20G)
1 x ASUS H97-Plus (90MB0IN0-M0EAY0)
1 x LG Electronics GH24NSB0 schwarz, SATA, bulk (GH24NSB0.AUAA10B)
1 x Deepcool Gammaxx 300
1 x Cooler Master N300 (NSE-300-KKN1)

Summe aller Bestpreise: 595,23 Euro

Sollte ohne nachrechnen ähnlich teuer sein, dafür hast du hier nen Kühler dabei, die flottere SSD, die flottere Grafikkarte und den neuen i5 + Board samt allen neuen Features. 

Warum die Toshiba Platte? Ganz einfach: Toshiba lässt von Hitachi fertigen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß


----------



## grenn-CB (14. Juni 2014)

Ok, wie teuer darf denn der Rechner zurzeit sein ohne Zubehör?


----------



## eXquisite (14. Juni 2014)

> Ok, wie teuer darf denn der Rechner zurzeit sein ohne Zubehör?


Jo, wäre echt gut zu wissen, dennoch sei vor Grenn gewarnt, der ist ein Nvidia Fanboy  
Nein, seine Konfi wird sicher auch top 

Gruß


----------



## Legacyy (15. Juni 2014)

Die Konfig von eXquisite ist wie immer top. Kann man so nehmen.


----------



## grenn-CB (15. Juni 2014)

eXquisite schrieb:


> Jo, wäre echt gut zu wissen, dennoch sei vor Grenn gewarnt, der ist ein Nvidia Fanboy
> Nein, seine Konfi wird sicher auch top
> 
> Gruß



Ähm nein nicht wirklich, in meinen aktuellen Zusammenstellungen die ich seit heute bzw. gestern empfehle ist nirgendwo eine Nvidia Karte drin.


----------



## eXquisite (15. Juni 2014)

> heute bzw. gestern



Wow, langer Zeitraum, dich sieht man aber desöfteren mit der GTX 770, war auch eigentlich nur ein Spaß und nichts gegen dich, weil so viele wie Legacyy und co. das auch so sehen, weil du immer wieder die GTX 770 irgendwo mit reinbringst.

Gruß


----------



## iFly738 (15. Juni 2014)

Also von der CPU her ist der i5 4570 besser oider schlchter???


----------



## iFly738 (15. Juni 2014)

Achja und wenns geht ein NVIDIA Grafikkarte
Und welches Netzteil?
Und ist es egal das die CPU den Sockel 1150 hat und der CPU-Kühler nicht????


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2014)

Die Bohrungen bei Sockel 1156/1155/1150 sind identisch. Daher passen auch die Kühler.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Juni 2014)

Ok!
Und welches Netzteil soll ich nehmen???
Und welche Grafikkarte von NVIDIA ???


----------



## eXquisite (15. Juni 2014)

Garkeine, da du sparen willst und die Radeon R9 280X schneller ist als eine GTX 770, außerdem hat die nen Gigabyte mehr und kostet 66 Euro weniger.
Siehe hier deine Auflösung vom Monitor und dann die ganzen Spiele durch: http://www.computerbase.de/2013-10/...und-280x-test/7/#diagramm-anno-2070-1920-1080

Netzteil wäre hier ein TruePowerClassic ganz gut: Antec TruePower Classic TP-450C

Gruß


----------



## iFly738 (15. Juni 2014)

Ja aber für den FSX (Flight Simulator X) ist eine NVIDA besser :|


----------



## eXquisite (15. Juni 2014)

Nein, ich habe selber die Gold Edition und für den brauchst du ne 8800GTX, weil der alt ist und schlecht optimiert, wenn du den auf höchsten Einstellungen spielen willst brauchst du ne Karte um 2010 rum, vielleicht auch eine GTX 280.

Der ist einfach schlecht Programmiert worden.

Gruß


----------



## iFly738 (15. Juni 2014)

Ja aber ich möchte trotzdem leiber ne NVIDIA :| oder soll ich würklich die AMD??? (FRAGE AN ALLE)
Weil bei Hardwareversand gibt es die R9 280X nicht


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2014)

Wieso?
Da ist die doch.
Sapphire Radeon R9 280X Dual-X OC, 870MHz, 3GB GDDR5, 2x DVI, HDMI, DisplayPort, lite retail


----------



## iFly738 (15. Juni 2014)

lol :o


----------



## iFly738 (15. Juni 2014)

aber beim pc konfigurator nicht


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2014)

Wenn du eine Nvidia willst musst du mindestens die GTX 770 kaufen. Darunter lohnt einfach nicht weil zu teuer.



iFly738 schrieb:


> aber beim pc konfigurator nicht


 
Den darfst du auch nicht benutzen weil der nichts taugt.

Nimm mal das Netzteil aus deiner Konfiguration raus. Ich wette mit dir dass du dann die Grafikkarte auswählen kannst.


----------



## eXquisite (15. Juni 2014)

> aber beim pc konfigurator nicht



Niemals den PC Konfigurator nutzen! Immer per Geizhals in den Warenkorb legen, das sind auf 1000 Euro fast 75 Euro unterschied am Ende.
Probier es selber aus.

Gruß


----------



## Offset (15. Juni 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> aber beim pc konfigurator nicht


Vergiss die Konfiguratoren einfach. Die Teile sind Schrott. Ruf die Artikel über Geizhals auf und leg sie in den Warekorb. 

Und ich würde die Amd nehmen.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Juni 2014)

Ja wirklich AMD  Mach Schluss mit den Vorurteilen.


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Ja wirklich AMD  Mach Schluss mit den Vorurteilen.



Genau. Endlich selbst feststellen dass das nicht nur Vorurteile sondern Fakten sind.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Juni 2014)

Threshold schrieb:


> Genau. Endlich selbst feststellen dass das nicht nur Vorurteile sondern Fakten sind.


Oh stimmt. Hatte ich ja ganz vergessen. AMD-Karten sind ja die Karten, die man niemals in Betracht ziehen soll, da man sie gar nicht erst aus der Verpackung kann ohne Treiber-Probleme zu bekommen. Wie kommt man auch auf die Idee mit solchen lauten, heißen, leistungsarmen und überteuerten Geräten zu zocken. Durch den erhöhten Stromverbrauch zahlt man mindestens 1000€ im Monat zusätzlich. Nehmen wir lieber eine 760 denn Nvidia ist ein tolle Firma  
    Ich glaube es gibt genug Leute die deinen Sarkasmus nicht erkennen und für wahr halten


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2014)

Commander_Phalanx schrieb:


> Oh stimmt. Hatte ich ja ganz vergessen. AMD-Karten sind ja die Karten, die man niemals in Betracht ziehen soll, da man sie gar nicht erst aus der Verpackung kann ohne Treiber-Probleme zu bekommen. Wie kommt man auch auf die Idee mit solchen lauten, heißen, leistungsarmen und überteuerten Geräten zu zocken. Durch den erhöhten Stromverbrauch zahlt man mindestens 1000€ im Monat zusätzlich. Nehmen wir lieber eine 760 denn Nvidia ist ein tolle Firma


 
Ich rüste jetzt um und mache mit 4 GTX 750 Ti Quad SLI denn alles andere ist doch sowieso sinnlos. 
Zum glück mit der 4GB Version denn man kann ja nie genug Vram haben.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Juni 2014)

Dann muss ich den PC ja selber zusammenbauen


----------



## eXquisite (15. Juni 2014)

Nein musst du nicht: Rechner - Zusammenbau

Gruß


----------



## Threshold (15. Juni 2014)

Ist immer die beste Entscheidung.
Denn nur wenn du es selbst machst weißt du es auch zu schätzen wenn die Kiste danach nicht startet.


----------



## iFly738 (15. Juni 2014)

Ist ja sch$§!e


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (15. Juni 2014)

Erstens, das macht richtig Laune  und zweitens, auf der Liste kannste dir ja mal jemanden suchen der dir hilft, beziehungsweise es für dich macht.


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Leute könnt ihr mir nicht trotzdem mal ein NVIDIA Grafikkarte aufschreiben????


----------



## Monsjo (17. Juni 2014)

Warum? Du hast doch gute Vorschläge bekommen, die von Nvidia sind. Guck doch einfach ein paar Seiten zuvor.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Juni 2014)

Als Nvidia-Karte käme nur eine 770 oder 780 in Frage, die anderen sind


----------



## XyZaaH (17. Juni 2014)

Dieses NVIDIA capslock ist zu geil xD


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juni 2014)

@Commander_Phalanx
Die GTX 770 ist zurzeit ziemlich teuer gegenüber zur R9 280X.


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Und die GTX 750Ti oder 660Ti oder 760????
Oder wirklich die GTX770


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juni 2014)

Die GTX 660Ti gibt es kaum noch und ist zu teuer und die GTX 760 ist erst recht zu teuer.


----------



## Monsjo (17. Juni 2014)

Alle zu teuer für die Leistung, selbst die 770 ist eigentlich nicht empfehlenswert.


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Juni 2014)

Oh stimmt, ich habe mir gerade die Preise angeschaut. Eigentlich ist nur die 780 konkurrenzfähig. Die sind alle viel zu teuer und bieten einfach zu wenig Leistung. Sorry für meinen Fehler 
Die 660 TI ist recht veraltet,  die 750 TI ist zu langsam und die 760 ist UNGLAUBLICH langsam für ihren Preis. Die 770 ist deutlich teuerer und schlechter als die R9 280X.


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Also welche Grafikkarte und welches Netzteil


----------



## Monsjo (17. Juni 2014)

Haben wir dir schon gefühlte tausendmal gesagt.


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich will aber ne NVIDIA Grafikkarte (ich weiß nur nicht welche) und welches Netzteil?


----------



## Monsjo (17. Juni 2014)

Das ist mein letzter Post im Thread, hier hat dir jemand eine perfekte Konfiguration gegeben, was du damit machst ist deine Sache. 


eXquisite schrieb:


> Die GTX 660 ist sehr langsam und für die geschwindigkeit viel zu teuer, außerdem sind H97 und i5 4590/4560 schon raus, der Nachfolger der SSD (MX100) ist auch schon raus und das E9 ist viel zu groß für den Rechner.
> 
> Ich stell dir mal was zusammen.
> 
> ...


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Aber ich möchte Nvidia und bitte ein be quiet netzteil :|
Und noch eine Frage: Soll ich den I5 3570/k den I5 4460 oder den I5 4570 nehmen???


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Juni 2014)

Gut, das ähnelt eindeutig Fanboy-Verhalten und darauf habe keine Lust. Ciao


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Sry aber ich habe ein Video geguckt und da knn man sich was für den FSX runterladen, und das geht nur mit einer NVIDIA Grafikkarte!


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Juni 2014)

Was denn wenn ich fragen darf? Vielleicht gibt es auch dafür eine Lösung. Netzteil das mehrmals vorgeschlagene E9 von BeQuiet und wenn du mir einen Preis sagst, sag ich dir eine Karte


----------



## NuVirus (17. Juni 2014)

Im Preisbereich von der AMD 270 gibt es nur die 750Ti sie ist langsamer aber je nach Modell auch etwas billiger. Bei der 270 lässt außerdem noch mehr Leistung durch OC rausholen deswegen wird die empfohlen. Wenn du unbedingt eine Nvidia willst nehme eine 750Ti dagegen spricht nichts außer das eine 270 schneller ist.


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Also das ist für den FSX soeine Datei (oder mehrere) die fügt man ins FSX verzeichniss und dann läuft der FSX schneller und flüssiger und sieht besser aus
Und die Grafikkarte nehme ich dann die GTX 750Ti und das Netzteil BeQuiet E9 480W


----------



## NuVirus (17. Juni 2014)

Wenn du keim Kabelmanagment brauchst reicht auch das E9 450w völlig aus.


----------



## Legacyy (17. Juni 2014)

Warum die lahme und überteuerte 750TI nehmen?
Warum nicht ne weit schnellere R9 270?


----------



## Commander_Phalanx (17. Juni 2014)

Legacyy schrieb:


> Warum die lahme und überteuerte 750TI nehmen? Warum nicht ne weit schnellere R9 270?


Kann keiner genau sagen........^^ Man muss halt im TS prahlen können,  dass man eine Nvidia-Karte hat und keine vermeintlich schlechte AMD....


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Nein aber ich brauche NVIDIA


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juni 2014)

Wieso brauchst du denn eine Nvidia?


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Hb ich schon geschrieben


----------



## Monsjo (17. Juni 2014)

Deswegen 


iFly738 schrieb:


> Also das ist für den FSX soeine Datei (oder mehrere) die fügt man ins FSX verzeichniss und dann läuft der FSX schneller und flüssiger und sieht besser aus
> Und die Grafikkarte nehme ich dann die GTX 750Ti und das Netzteil BeQuiet E9 480W


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Ja und das geht nur mit einer NVIDIA Grafikkarte (und die CPU glaube ich auch nur mit Intel)


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Also welche Grafikkarte?? Wenn ihr meint das die 750Ti schlecht ist???


----------



## Legacyy (17. Juni 2014)

Das mit FSX ist doch nur dummes gelaber.
Das läuft mit ner AMD genauso gut.


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Nein geht nicht


----------



## Legacyy (17. Juni 2014)

Warum sollte es nicht?


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich weiß es auch nicht aber es haben ihn nur leute mit amd darauf angesprochen


----------



## Legacyy (17. Juni 2014)

Wen und wo?


----------



## Offset (17. Juni 2014)

Der Thread hier ist echt witzig zu lesen.


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Auf YouTube dem Typ der das erstellt hat.


----------



## grenn-CB (17. Juni 2014)

Gibt es dazu einen Link?


----------



## Offset (17. Juni 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Auf YouTube dem Typ der das erstellt hat.


Aah genau den kenn ich


----------



## Legacyy (17. Juni 2014)

Bei der Dreckplattform, auf dem jeder seinen geistigen Dünnschiss los wird?
Genial


----------



## iFly738 (17. Juni 2014)

Was häääääääää??????????????


----------



## NuVirus (17. Juni 2014)

Du sollst einfach mal das Video linken, und er will sagen dass auch viel Blödsinn auf Youtube ist bzw. schlicht falsch ist.


----------



## Monsjo (17. Juni 2014)

Ich persönlich habe nicht das Gefühl, dass der Thread noch irgendetwas bringt. Wie wäre es einen Mod zu bitten ihn schließen, Beratung will der TE mMn eindeutig nicht mehr. Er hat genügend Vorschläge bekommen um sich seinen PC zu kaufen, ob er darauf hört ist seine Sache.


----------



## Legacyy (17. Juni 2014)

iFly738 schrieb:


> Was häääääääää??????????????


 Poste doch ma n Link zu dem Video...


----------



## Offset (17. Juni 2014)

Trollolololoootrololoo.... 
@iFly738: Willst du uns hier eigentlich auf den Arm nehmen?


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Juni 2014)

Ich hab gehört hier gibts eindeutige nVidia-Hardcore-Fanboys.
Da schau ich gerne vorbei, denn ehrich gesagt macht es echt laune sich über solche Leute lustig zu machen und ihre Aussagen ins lächerliche zu ziehen.

Aber hier, da macht sich die betreffende Person ja selbst aktiv zum Affen. Und ich hab gar nix zu tun. 
Trotzdem amüsant, da bleib ich mal dran. 


EDIT: Achja, bevor ich hier noch Punkte wegen OT bekomme, hier mein @T Tipp an den TE:
Kauf eine der vorgeschlagenen Konfigurationen der Experten hier, die wissen was sie tun. 
Den Grund gegen eine AMD sehe ich nicht (und ausser dir wohl sonst auch keiner)
Falls da tatsächlich was mit nicht gehen sollte, verlinke doch bitte die Quelle dazu. Dann kann man sich eine Lösung überlegen.


----------



## eXquisite (17. Juni 2014)

Sowas Affiges habe ich aber schon lange nicht mehr gehört, iFly738 du kannst weder mit einer GTX 750ti noch mit einer GTX 780ti oder einer R9 290X FSX richtig spielen, da das Game schlecht programmiert ist und du immer noch eine DX10 Karte dafür brauchst wie z.B. die GTX 280 oder ähnliches!

Gruß


----------



## ebastler (17. Juni 2014)

Wenn du auf uns hörst, nimmst du ne R9 280X. 
Wenns nVidia sein muss, nimmst du ne 770, am Besten die MSI Gaming.

Ist halt genau gleich schnell wie die 280X und n Stück teuerer, aber an sich ne super Karte.

Alle billigeren nVidias sind total gaga, und die teureren teuer.


----------



## Pokerclock (17. Juni 2014)

Wegen Aufräumarbeiten geschlossen.

EDIT

@TE

Nach dem Lesen der letzten Seiten komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass sich hier nur alles im Kreis dreht und von dir teilweise dieselben Fragen kommen, obwohl schon lange beantwortet. Der Thread bleibt damit zu. Neue Threads zu diesem Thema werden von dir bitte nicht erstellt. Zu den unzähligen Doppel- und Triple-Beiträgen gab es separat Post.

Im Übrigen wurden diverse personenbezogene Angriffe bepunktet.

-CLOSED-


----------

